# October 2015 Book Count



## Maxx

October 2015

1.  American Tabloid (DTB)
2.  The Girl With All the Gifts (audiobook) as of 10/1/15 on page 367, completed 10/2/15, 81 pages read
3.  The Drop (audiobook) began 10/3/15, completed 10/15/15, 224 pages read
4.  The Nightingale (audiobook) began 10/15/15, as of 10/31/15 on page 129

Pages Read in October 2015:
Books Read in October 2015: 2
Pages Read in 2015:
Books Read in 2015: 25


----------

